# CAGES - Whats best C&C, Store or Hand made with wood?



## BoobooBunny (Jul 17, 2013)

HI everyone. I just got Booboo a few days ago. He is unknown age and I don't know his breed. He was found outside. I am looking for advice on what kind of a cage to go with.. My main concern is smell... I want it to be easily washable and not over the top expensive as he will be going to my friend in a year or so (I hope Its when ever she has a good enough job to get an apartment)


*C&C*
I love the idea of the custom cages that are made from Grids and zip ties as its expandable and reshapeable for when he moves or if the spot he is in isn't working... Are they sturdy as they get tall? I want his cage up off the floor... Multi level*... I have looked at tons of pictures and like the idea other then how do you build the ramps? *

*Store Bought*
I have seen some multi level store bought cages that don't seem to childish... I heard that they often just use a baby for the pictures though so im not sure how big my guy will get...

*Hand made*
I found a man on kijiji who hand makes the cages... I think they would look nice if painted what kind of paint would I need to use? I am thinking of white to slide it against a spot that connects my open concept kitchen and living room so it will match in nice.

*Renovate*
This is my favorite because I love DIY projects... I seen this awesome hutch that was transformed into a cage. They took the glass out and switched it to wire... Repainted the outside... Now if I were to do something like that can I install lights inside to the top so that its not so dark? What are thoughts on them and their appearance over time... I have a very nice white kitchen with a empty wall I could paint the stand to match it would also give me another surface to maybe.. feed the cats?

Right now I am a open book... I know nothing about rabbits or cages... I know the one he is in is way to small and cruel in my mind... I want him out asap... Any tips on how to create a sturdy C&C cage or pictures of yours especially renovated stands and how big it needs to be... I will add pictures of the cage I have now and the ones I am looking into... 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 17, 2013)

To me there isn't really a definite one is better than the other solution. It all depends on what you prefer, where you're going to put it and how it's going to work for you. Your rabbit looks like a Lionhead or Lionhead mix, so he's not going to get too big (From what I'm reading between 2.5-4pounds) And he looks fairly well grown already. If he is going to grow more, it won't be by much. Out of those cage pictures you posted, the tall square one is the worst (the third picture) While it appears to have plenty of space, rabbits need room to hop along, not just up, and the ramps are far too steep. That transformed furniture cabinet is awesome, but not everyone has the space for something like that either.

Store bought cages are tricky, because you need to find something big enough that has all the features that you want, doors the right size and in the right places etc, which is why people build C&C cages instead, because they have more flexibility.

As for painting and lighting etc. I personally wouldn't install a light in the top, rabbits have a knack for getting into trouble and causing chaos, I simply wouldn't want to risk it. For the paint, you could paint it with a water based paint, but i would only paint the exterior surfaces that the rabbit can't access, you don't want rabbits chewing on painted wood.


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks so much. I have a ton of space I actually cant find a cabnet big enough... I am more debating on the cabnet or the c&c lol


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Jul 17, 2013)

I look at those cabinet hutches with longing because they always look so nice! I use pens and C&C for my rabbits. I like both a lot. The NIC condos can be quite sturdy with enough zip ties I made stacking single level cages with them for two temporarily single rabbits. It's 4 grids X 3 grids (approx 16 sq ft each) and supports my almost full grown E-Lops. 




Don't judge the multicolored grids, lol. I want to get black ones eventually. These were just incredibly cheap on craigslist. 

I'm going to bond these two to my trio and turn this into a multilevel condo and attach it to the X-Pens my trio lives in. The bases are just cheap plywood, cheap vinyl tile, and a bit of wood for the border. Keeps in mess rather well. You can really customize them and make them look rather nice. I agree with Azerane about paint and lights. 

Here are some good videos about building NIC condos. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rrm424k-b78
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqyUPxE-wB8

I would also check out the habitat gallery here:
http://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/GreatHabitats/tabid/229/Default.aspx
Some really nice looking set ups there... I actually think mine are on there too, haha.


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 17, 2013)

thanks. I am a neat freak and don't have any tools so I was thinking of a C&C cage with a plastic mat. I have been cleaning his cage every day and don't plan to stop lmfao. I just want a cage that's up off my floor so it looks nice lmfao. I'm a perfextionest


----------



## missyscove (Jul 17, 2013)

I like having my buns cage on the floor as it makes it easier for them to hop in and out of when they get time out of their cage. My pair two live in a big dog crate that I added shelves to and it works really well for me.


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 17, 2013)

lol im super picky and of corse have a super messy pet here lmfao


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 18, 2013)

What about a wire dog crate? You can get ones that are about the size of a 2X3 NIC cage or even some that are bigger. You can find used ones. They can hold the value well, so you can sell it if you need to later and get most of your money back. You can add levels and such as well. They are easy to set up and take down and fold flat (a couple inches high). They don't have high sides, so that can be a problem for some rabbits, but you can make sides using cardboard or coroplast. 

I like NIC cages and find them quite good for rabbits. I like big doors so I can easily get in to clean or get a rabbit out.


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

Well the bunny has a whole spareroom to him self so I wanted to build something big with lots of levels as I learned he is a jumper lol! He can fly and he seems to really enjoy it.... I was going to make something that is half open maybe the open part to be 4long, 4 wide and 2 high so we can get him that way. He comes to me. And then make the other half the same but 4-6 high and have the levels kind of over lap so he he can just hop level to level with out a latter and make a door in each section... Find something to keep them locked so he cant fall... I was thinking of supending the whole thing over a bottom on the closed in side make him a private den/basement he loves to hide and on the other side that open use it as storage there would be 4 pull out bins... 1 for bath stuff and his towel, brush etc. 1 for his folded up spare blankets, 1 for treats and his food containers and the last one for misc.


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

I love planning them haha... I am going to make a new thread in this section with pictures I made of what I planned... Id love if you guys go in and give me feedback on what's ideal, forgotten or any advice to make it better.... 

I will name the thread idk...LOL... C&C Cage design Ideas/Floor plans I drew up.


----------

